# Hobby 2005 750 FM Step removal



## Tom & Winnie (May 29, 2020)

Has anyone had to remove the inside two step (plastic ) step on the above vehicle please. I need to remove it to replace the waste water valve that is leaking - thank you


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello Tom and Winnie and welcome to the forum. 

I can't answer your question I'm afraid but I'm just giving your post a bump, see if anyone else picks it up. 

I take it you can't access from underneath?


----------



## Tom & Winnie (May 29, 2020)

jiwawa said:


> Hello Tom and Winnie and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I can't answer your question I'm afraid but I'm just giving your post a bump, see if anyone else picks it up.
> 
> I take it you can't access from underneath?


Hi Thank you , its possible I think but before I begin , I thought i would ask the question. Thanks for the bump


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't help as my 2000 Hobby 750 was LHD and the waste water tap was under the bedroom on the kerb or starboard side and easily acessable.

Ray.


----------



## Tom & Winnie (May 29, 2020)

Well today 7 hours trying to remove the fibre glass step to acces the valve which I believe was leaking a little from the waste tank. The floor had been wet so it was not just the outlet pipe . I had to remove the door, the trim and part of the aluminium door frame, then I said stop, the whole door frame would need to taken out as the step is fastened into it. So I had to cut a larger access area in the side of the step which I will fashion to look better with piping on the sharp,edges. It was a nightmare, The waste tank is over quarter full now and I shall see if there is any leak or damp areas inside near the valve. I suppose someone will come now and " Dont need to do that , what you do is" lol


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds a big job Tom. I hope you fixed the leak while you were in there - you didn't actually say! 

Maybe you'd put up a few photos showing the pipework and the access to it?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Tom and welcome

Good luck with the work: it sounds pretty major.

Your avatar shows with a French flag. We have some members based there. Can I ask: whereabouts in France are you based?


----------



## Tom & Winnie (May 29, 2020)

GMJ said:


> Hi Tom and welcome
> 
> Good luck with the work: it sounds pretty major.
> 
> Your avatar shows with a French flag. We have some members based there. Can I ask: whereabouts in France are you based?
















Looks like leakedfixed.
Sainte Soline, Deaux Severes, 79120


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi tom i would check every hose clip that you can find also remove the inspection access panels and check the tank inspection caps are water tight 
Barry


----------



## Tom & Winnie (May 29, 2020)

powerplus said:


> Hi tom i would check every hose clip that you can find also remove the inspection access panels and check the tank inspection caps are water tight
> Barry


Merci, seems good at the mo tho


powerplus said:


> Hi tom i would check every hose clip that you can find also remove the inspection access panels and check the tank inspection caps are water tight
> Barry


Thanks seems OK for now


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Where was the leak actually? And is the floor really damp?


----------

